# Lakers preseason opener is tonight!



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is a thread for it. I do not recall who we play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We play Denver


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The game is tomorrow


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I have one serious trade proposal for Lakers and one surprised trade proposal:

Serious:

Randle/Hill for Roy Hibbert

Lakers need defense. Lakers will make the playoffs ...


Surprise:

Kobe/Nash for two expiring contracts: Amare/Bargnani

Lakers will have 60+ million cap space to sign Stars and Young Talents.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) vs. Denver Nuggets (0-0)
7:00 PM PST, October 6, 2014
Valley View Casino Center, San Diego, CA
TV: TWC SportsNet, NBATV
Radio: 710 ESPN (English) / 1330 ESPN (Spanish)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait for this. Any idea how many minutes Kobe is getting?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

17 minutes 34 seconds


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> 17 minutes 34 seconds



Perfect. If he goes a second over or below, I'm rioting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't wait!! Laker basketball and Dodger baseball tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I can't wait!! Laker basketball and Dodger baseball tonight!



Dodgers better not **** around and lose.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ballscientist said:


> I have one serious trade proposal for Lakers and one surprised trade proposal:
> 
> Serious:
> 
> ...


both of these ridiculous suggestions are clearly the product of a sick and fevered mind


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking forward to this also!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pretty impressed with Lin so far minus the shooting. Randle and Davis look pretty good too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I enjoyed that way more than I ever enjoy a preseason game. Fun to watch. Kobe looks good. Nash looks good. Randle and Davis look good (the latter with Lin feeding him the ball). Defense still needs a lot of work but overall already an improvement over last season. Boozer seemed sort of lost in the shuffle out there. Expecting better things from him. Hoping Wes is okay.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WOW ... we held an opponent to under 100 points!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hopefully this team can stay healthy for the season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Randle and Clarkson both look like real NBA players, so thats nice to see in the rooks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Randle and Clarkson both look like real NBA players, so thats nice to see in the rooks.



Hopefully Clarkson works on his floater. He was getting into the lane at will but kept missing that shot. Could be huge ala Tony Parker.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

kobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im sooo psyced im sorry =]


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I only saw the highlights and box score. Can anyone provide some imput about the performance?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe looked great. Nash looked pretty good, I'd say he got better as the game went on. The young guys looked good for young guys. Boozer kinda just floated around but did rebound pretty well. Lin penetrated well all night but couldn't shoot at all. Hill did exactly what we expect, rebounded like crazy and finished dunks and putbacks. Ed Davis was a pick and roll finishing monster and looked explosive off the floor (4 blocks!) I expect he will take Sacre's minutes.

The defense was tenacious all night but they fouled a lot. It was close game and I was way too excited watching it, being a preseason game and all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When's the second game?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Next game is Thursday night


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wes Johnson goes up so weak all the ****ing time. Cmon man! You can jump out of the gym! Dunk the ball on someone's ****ing head!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Do you not know how to starts new thread? Or you don't want your name up there?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just lazy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice job Ronnie


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> Nice job Ronnie


That was the only entertainment in this game for Lakers fans. A game to forget.


----------

